# mot de pass itouch perdu



## nivek92 (6 Septembre 2008)

salut a tous,

je possède un itouch que je n'utilise plus depuis 2semaines,

et ce matin en voulant le réécouter je me rends compte que j'avais mis un mot de pass mais je ne m'en souviens plus...

auriez-vous une solution pour y remédier ???

merci a tous


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

nivek92 a dit:


> salut a tous,
> 
> je possède un itouch que je n'utilise plus depuis 2semaines,
> 
> ...


Restaure-le, ça devrait aller...


----------



## nivek92 (6 Septembre 2008)

comment fait-on pour restaurer un itouch ??

aurrais-tu un tuto stp ??

merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Là j'ai 4 théories:
- t'as créé ton mot de passe un soir de beuverie et depuis que t'as décuité , impossible de t'en souvenir.
- alhzeimer frappe de plus en plus jeune, mais courage, la recherche progresse.
- t'as volé un iPod Touch et le mot de passe de l'ancien propriétaire t'empêche d'en profiter.
- tu es un poisson rouge et ta mémoire n'excède pas 15 secondes

Sinon, je dirais formatage de la bête et tant pis pour tes donnés qui seront perdus.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Ou alors il ne s'en souvient pas...

Pour restaurer:
*Branche iPod Touch à ton cordon USB fourni avec...puis à ton ordi.
*Lance iTunes si pas auto.
*Cliques sur Restaurer.

Laisse faire.

Et puis si tu l'as volé, tu en subira seul les conséquences, puisque je me dégage de tous vols commis.


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

ouais, mais tu participes  (ce qui est mal en soit d'aider un voleur ) non?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Ouai, il est là le problème...
donc je fais ce que je peux, vous êtes témoin.

mais bon, on va déjà voir si il y arrive....
Il lui faut le bon cordon USB...et aussi iTunes à jour.


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2008)

libere toi de ton iphone macuserman


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> libere toi de ton iphone macuserman


Bah pourquoi un tel sacrifice?


----------



## chromo3b (30 Mars 2009)

bonjour je ss desolet d'etre aussi direct    :
mais je trouve franchement debile que des information comme celle ci soit offerte au public  et nn qu'au personne du forum ( je me ss inscrit pour pouvoir dire mon avis)

je me ss fais voler mon ipod touch    ce matin en cour de sport   ...
mon ipod été verrouiller par un code      et je pence qu'il me reviendre au bout d'un moment car inutilisable    mais des information comme cela  permet au VOLEUR     d'utilise  l'objet en questions ...

mais je sus que apple  nous redonné un ipod si on porté plainte ...  cela est-il vrai ??


----------



## jérémy38210 (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un ipod touch mais j'ai oublié son mot de passe (après 1mois de non service).
Et je c'est qu'il n'y a que un moyen c'est de le reinitialiser, mais "Itunes" Ne peux axepté la conexion ipod via USB car il me marque 
"Itunes n'as pas pu se conecter a l'ipod touch [...] taper votre mot de passe avant de le brancher et réassayer"

Mais j'ai utilisé toute les chance de mot de passe sur mon ipod donc mon ipod est bloqué. 

Comment faire pour réussir a le déboquer sachant que je ne peux pas accéder a itunes et mon ipod et bloqué (pour le débloquer il faut allé sur itunes)...

Merci pour vos réponse et @+


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Octobre 2010)

@chromo3b : Nous sommes sur un forum de discussion, tout le monde peut y participer ... Comment peux-tu discerner un type sans histoire qui a réellement oublié son mot de passe d'un autre type malveillant qui volerait des iPod ? 

Je suis vraiment désolé pour ton iPod mais il me semble qu'Apple ne fait pas de cadeau : ce n'est pas la faute de notre petite Pomme si quelqu'un se fait dérober son iPod ...
Ils ont déposé un brevet contre le vol d'iPod comme quoi il bloquerait l'appareil mais sans plus..

Voilà un lien qui pourra servir : http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1212?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## xo-sfll (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai le même problm avec mon iTouch (mot de passe oublié) et je me demandais si le fait de cliquer sur "restaurer" supprimait les données (musique, photos, apps...).

Merci d'avance


----------



## vanish198 (13 Juillet 2011)

bon pr chromo3d si tu vx recupérer ton itouch tu px si t a  activer le truc de reperage  ben tu te connecte sur mobile meee je crois ( ms je suis ps sur du site ) et tu te connecte avc ton   identifiant itunes et grace a un truc de reperage tu px trouver l adresse  plus ou moins  précise dou se trouve ton itouch en tt  cas moi sa allait


ai trouvé cmt deverouiller l itouch  ms je vs conseil de sauvegarder les données sur un ordi et de faire le truc ke je vais dire sur un otre comme sa vs aurez encore tt les infos donc:
1.vs devez appuyez sur le bouton rond avc un carré blanc et le bouton en haut (pr verrouiller et déverrrouiller) en mm temps pendant  plus ou moins 10 secondes jusqu a ce que une pomme apparaisse puis vs lachez et y vont mettre l 'insigne avc un cable usb , une fleche et le symbole itunes  ( c est le signe pr restaurer).
2.vs branchez votre itouch a l ordi et itunes va s'ouvrir normalement ms tt les infos ont été éffacées donc vs devez remettre le nom de l itouch etc...
3. Ensuite regardez sur l'écran et en dessous de l image de l'itouch il est marquer restaurer cliquer dessus et donc forcément sa va restaurer votre itouch ( remmetre tt les information ,application qui étaient dessus quand vs l'avez acheté.
4 .il ne vs reste plus qu 'a rebranchez votre itouch sur l'ordi ou vvs avez fait la dernière sauvegarde et vs sinchroniser et vs récupérez tt les infos de votre dernière sauvegarde .



:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

j'èespere en avoir aidé certain bbbbbbbiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:rateau:


----------



## wath68 (15 Juillet 2011)

Rassure-moi, tu le fais exprès d'écrire comme un porc?!  :mouais:


----------



## zanette (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je complète les réponses ci-dessus parce que ça ne marchait pas tout à fait pour moi et j'ai galéré pour trouver (mais j'ai trouvé)

Ma fille vient de recevoir son ipod touch 2G je crois acheté d'occasion avec ses précieux deniers, et elle avait mis mais aussitôt oublié son code.
1) J'ai testé le mode d'emploi sur le site d'assistance Mac, insuffisant :
=> se connecter à iTunes ne marche pas si l'ipod est verrouillé, ça fait un message d'erreur "impossible, ipod verrouillé"
2) J'ai testé le mode d'emploi certes peu facile à lire mais qui a le mérite d'exister ci-dessus
Il y a bien quelque chose de différent qui se passe si on appuie longtemps sur le "bouton rond avec un carré blanc dessiné" = bouton "home" et sur le bouton sur la tranche en haut de l'appareil = interrupteur marche/arrêt, mais chez moi, la "pomme" qui s'affiche au démarrage se retournait et se transformait en une tête de mort, et toujours la même fenêtre d'erreur dans iTunes (impossible de se connecter, ipod verrouillé), et quand je relâchais je revenais à l'écran verrouillé de mon point de départ.

3) En fait la manip est apparemment assez précise, peut-être une question de timing, en tout cas j'ai trouvé ce mode d'emploi sur gamergen (en cherchant "mot de passe perdu ipod touch 3G"), et cette fois effectivement j'ai eu l'icône de connexion à iTunes qui s'est affichée, et j'ai pu choisir dans iTunes de restaurer (ce qui efface toutes les données de l'appareil, donc effectivement il est décidément prudent de faire très vite une sauvegarde iTunes pour avoir un identifiant et pouvoir restaurer sans tout ce bazar en cas de problème), 

=> donc la manip précise et magique est (avec un câble de connexion USB à l'ordi branché, et iTunes ouvert dans l'ordi) :

pour passer en mode "DFU" : 

Eteindre le iPod 

Appuyer sur Home + Power Pendent 10 secondes

Lacher UNIQUEMENT le bouton Power et rester encore 30 secondes appuyé sur le bouton Home et tu est en DFU

Bonne chance!


----------

